# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  همه جا با قهوه جاوا

## zehs_sha

روز هفدهم ماه می امسال جشن تولد 10 سالگی جاوا برگزار شد. 10 سال پیش با ورود جاوا در حالی که این زبان تازه وارد همه را هیجان زده کرده بود هیچ کس نمیتوانست با خیال راحت به آن اعتماد کند.

  اما در نهایت جاوا راهکارهای دنیای کامپیوتر را برای مشتریان، توسعه دهندگان نرم افزارها،   businessman  ها و همه استفاده کنندگان از اینترنت تغییر داد. 

  این صنعت پیشرو 10 سالگی خود را در حالی جشن گرفت که در پرونده خود آمار قابل توجه و درخشانی را از خود به جای گذاشت.

 بیش از   139   میلیون دانلود نرم افزار جاوا فقط و فقط از سایت   java.com   

  بیش از 4.5 میلیون برنامه نویس جاوا در سراسر دنیا 

   بیش از 140 شرکت سرویس دهنده بی سیم موبایل (  wirelesss  ) که خدمات جاوا را به کاربران عرضه میکنند. 

  بیش از 579 میلیون گوشی تلفن همراه که امکانات جاوا را ساپورت میکنند. 

  بیش از 825 میلیون   Java Card

   شاید بسیاری از افراد ندانند که جاوا چه خدماتی در بالا بردن سطح زندگی مردم و صنعت کرده است. اما راه های زیادی وجود دارد که کم کم با این خدمات آشنا شویم. از جمله این راه ها سر زدن به سایت جاوا دات کام است! شما هم حتما تا الان جشن تولد 10 سالگی جاوا را به او تبریک گفته اید!!!  

http://www.sun.com/java/

----------


## zehs_sha

تکنولوژی جاوا یک برنامه کامپیوتری است که توسط شرکت Sun Microsystems در سال 1995 ساخته شد. 

تکنولوژی جاوا همه جا هست. در 150 میلیون گوشی موبایل. در PDA(Personal Digital Assistant) ها و pager ها. داخل بازی های ویدیویی ، تلویزیون ها و وب سایت ها. حتی جاوا روی بسیازی از PC ها از قبل نصب شده است. جاوا در اتومبیل ها و حتی در مریخ . 

آرم جاوا (فنجان قهوه همراه با بخار آن) همه جا شناخته شده است. جاوا همه جا هست. هر جا که خواستید دنبالش بگردید . در بازی ها ، handset ها و وب سایت ها که از تکنولوژی جاوا استفاده کرده اند. 

هرجا که فنجان قهوه و بخار بلند شده از قهوه را دیدید، جاوا را به همراه دنیایی پر از تجربه های دیجیتال پیدا میکنید.  :تشویق:  

منبع 
http://java.schoolnet.ir/modules.php...=article&sid=6

----------


## zehs_sha

وقتی "اکتشافگر سیار مریخ" آزمایشگاه JPL ناسا (Jet Propulsion Laboratory)، یا Spirit در تاریخ سوم مارچ 2004 با موفقیت بر روی سطح مریخ نشست، جاوا هم آنجا بود. اجزاء مریخ پیما، ساخته شده توسط تیم توسعه JPL با همکاری Wind River، از جاوا استفاده می کنند. زیرا جاوا انتخابی ارزان است و همچنین به راحتی می توان از آن برای برنامه کنترل کننده سیستم عامل آن استفاده کرد.





چرا جاوا ؟ جیمز گازلینگ، عضو هیئت مشاوران JPL و "پدر جاوا،" می گوید این به دلیل توانایی جاوا در کار کردن در محیط های مختلف است. او می گوید: "آنها می توانند دانشمندان زیادی در سراسر جهان داشته باشند که اطلاعات را بررسی می کنند و با همکاری همدیگر می توانند تصمیم بگیرند که ماموریت چگونه پیش رود". گازلینگ می گوید: "آنها به زبان های مختلفی با مریخ پیما صحبت می کنند ولی همه آنها در اتاق کنترل از جاوا استفاده می کنند.

مریخ پیمای Spirit هر روز حدود 150 مگابایت اطلاعات برای دانشمندان ناسا می فرستد و این حجم این اطلاعات وقتی مریخ پیمای خواهر، Opportunity، در 24 ژانویه بر روی مریخ می نشیند بیشتر می شود. برای استفاده از این اطلاعات، شرکت Sun Microsystems و ناسا چهار سرور ذخیره اطلاعات ساختند که روی هم می توانند چهار ترابایت اطلاعات را ذخیره کنند.

برنامه جاوا ای که روی روبات های مریخ پیما نصب شده است تقریبا همان برنامه Maestro ناسا است که از طریق اینترنت این اجازه را به بازدیدکنندگان می دهد که یک مریخ پیمای شبیه سازی شده را بر روی یک سطح سه بعدی مثل سطح مریخ هدایت کنند. (برای دیدن این برنامه جاوا که با آن می توانید یک مریخ پیمای شبیه سازی شده را حرکت دهید به سایت http://mars.telascience.org مراجعه کنید.)

سفر جاوا به مریخ حدود 10 سال پیش آغاز شد، وقتی دانشمندان ناسا شروع به آزمایش جاوا به عنوان زبانی برای فرماندهی و کنترل Sojourner در سال 1995 کردند. وقتی تیم JPL نتایج کارشان را به اطلاع شرکت Sun Microsystems رساندند، جیمز گازلینگ، پدر جاوا، کنجکاو شد و زمان زیادی را در آزمایشگاه تحقیقات فضایی Pasandena گذراند که به این ترتیب عضو تیم مشاوران JPL شد. او می گوید: " آنها (تیم JPL) کارهایی می کنند که مردم فکر می کنند داستان علمی تخیلی است". "آنجا جایی است که ذهن شما می تواند شکفته شود." (برای نوشته های بیشتر او درباره مریخ پیمای ناسا به وبلاگ او مراجعه کنید.)

مریخ پیمای Spirit یکی از دو روبات زمین شناس دوقلویی است که برروی سیستم اجرایی بلادرنگ Wind River به نام VxWorks حرکت می کنن. دوقلوی دوم، Opportunity، قرار است 24 ژانویه 2004 بر روی سطح مریخ بنشیند. بر روی مریخ Spirit وظایف پیچیده ای مانند مسیر یابی، فرود و عملیات کنترل زمینی، جمع آوری اطلاعات و ارتباط با زمین را انجام می دهد.

در کنار مجهز ساختن دوقلو های مریخ پیما، تکنولوژی Wind River، به کمک فضاپیمای Stardust ناسا نیز آمده است. Stardust اولین ماموریت فضایی ایالات متحده امریکاست که فقط برای اکتشاف در مورد یک ستاره دنباله دار است به نام Wild 2، و همچنین اولین ماموریت روبوتیک است که قرار است موادی را از جایی فرا تر از مدار ماه به زمین بیاورد. این ماه، Stardust، سفر چهار ساله خود را از زمین، با رسیدن به 100 کیلومتری هسته در حال حرکت Wild 2، برای آوردن غبارهای دنباله این ستاره دنباله دار، کامل خواهد کرد که به پاسخ به سوالات بنیادی ای درباره منشا" پیدایش منظومه شمسی کمک بزرگی خواهد کرد. VxWorks مسئول مسیریابی پرواز Stardust،و راهبری سفینه برای جمع آوری غبار بین سیاره ای و مواد مربوط به ستاره دنباله دار، بازگشت و سالم رساندن آن به زمین است.

مریخ پیماهای اکتشافگر و ماموریت Stardust بخشی از آزمایشگاه JPL ناسا هستند، مرکز اصلی کنترل اکتشافات روبوتیک منظومه شمسی، که توسط California Institute of Technology در Pasadena در کالیفرنیا اداره می شود. برای اطلاعات بیشتر درباره مریخ پیماهای اکتشافگ، بروید به marsrovers.jpl.nasa.gov/home. برای اطلاعات بیشتر درباره Stardust بروید به stardust.jpl.nasa.gov.

http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/media/features/mars.html

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/space/0...eut/index.html

----------


## hosseinzadeh

البته توسعه ی جاوا از سال 90 آغاز شده بود...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java

----------


## aidinwashere

Handset نداریم
Headset.

----------


## zehs_sha

جاوا هم مانند اکثر اختراعات مهم حاصل تلاش گروهی دانشمند پیشتاز است . مدیران سان به این فکر افتادند که کاری کنند که سیستم مزبور بتواند به سیستم سخت افزاری مختلف منتقل شود . برای این منظور ابتدا از کامپایلر C++‎ استفاده کنند ولی به زودی نارساییC++‎ در این زمینه خود را نشان داد .و مهندسان سان خیلی سریع دریافتند که برای ادامه کار باید چیزی جدید و قوی خلق کنند . 
نسخه اولیه ی جاوا در سال 1990 با نام Oak توسط تیمی از برنامه نویسان شرکت سان به سرپرستی جیمز گاسلینگ طراحی شد و در سال 1995 به جاوا تغییر نام پیدا کرد و به بازار عرضه شد . 

انگیزه ی اصلی طراحان جاوا تولید نرم افزارهایی بود که بتوان از آن در وسایل مصرفی الکتریکی خانگی دستگاه های کنترل از راه دور(بی سیم) …….موبایل ، PDA ، Pocket Pc و اتومبیل ها استفاده کرد. 

چرا جاوا و چرا فنجان قهوه 

Java در سال 1990 میلادی در شرکتSun Micro Systems متولد شد. این پروژه در ابتدا پروژه سبز نام داشت. سرپرستی پروژه راJames Gosling به عهده داشت. نتیجه کار بر این پروژه زبانoak بود که در سال 92 ایجاد شد.oak به معنای بلوط است و زمانی که جیمز از پنجره اتاق کارش به یک درخت بلوط نگاه می کرد، این نام را برگزید؛ اما پس از مدتی شرکتSun تصمیم گرفت نامی بهتر برای محصول خود برگزیند. بنابراین افراد تیم پروژه سبز به یک کافی شاپ نزدیک شرکت رفتند، تا نامی دیگر برای این زبان انتخاب کنند. پس از نصف روز بحث و بررسیJAVA ، که مخفف نامهایJames Gosling ، Arthur Van hoff و Andy bechtolsheim است به عنوان نام این زبان انتخاب شد. از آنجا که مراسم نامگذاری در کافی شاپ برگزار شده بود، یک فنجان قهوه داغ به عنوان نماد جاوا در نظر گرفته شد.

عکس پروفسور James Gosling

----------


## aidinwashere

کاش به جای تاریخ و داستان
از قابلیت های فراوان و بی همتای J2EE مثل Hibernate میگفتید ...

----------


## zehs_sha

> کاش به جای تاریخ و داستان
> از قابلیت های فراوان و بی همتای J2EE مثل Hibernate میگفتید ...


کاش شما هم به جای اینکه زود حربه انتقاد را در پیش می گرفتید سری به بخش J2EE می زدید و تاپیک J2EE را می خواندید راستی چرا ما ایرانی ها فقط یادگرفته ایم که بشینیم و زود انتقاد کنیم (درست انتقاد سازنده است اما نه انتقادی که سریع و عجولانه و نادرست باشد )

اینم لینک تاپیک که تاریخ تاپیک نشان دهنده این است که شما عجولانه قضاوت کرده اید؟

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=28978

----------


## aidinwashere

با سلام.
نیت من سازندگی است حال هرچه بگویید و قضاوت کنید برایم مهم نیست.
من نمیفهمم تاریخ Java بیشتر به درد میخوره یا یادگیری یک مساله کاربردی.
لا اقل از آینده و پیشرفت های آتی آن بگویید.
با احترام.
پ.ن.تو لینک hibernate رو پیدا نکردم!

----------


## zehs_sha

> نیت من سازندگی است حال هرچه بگویید و قضاوت کنید برایم مهم نیست.
> من نمیفهمم تاریخ Java بیشتر به درد میخوره یا یادگیری یک مساله کاربردی.
> لااقل از آینده و پیشرفت های آتی آن بگویید.


ما هم غیر از این نگفتیم 
هر چیزی سر جای خودش عدهای ممکن است بخواهند با این زبان آشنا شوند خوب پس تاپیک فوق برای آنها است 
شما هم اگر سوالی دارید مانند دیگران در تاپیکی سوال نمایید و جواب خود را دریافت (اینجا فوروم است) پس هر کس سوالی دارد در آن بیان می کند. نه وارد تاپیی می شود و می گوید این چیست آن چیست 

حالا جواب شما در تاپیکی قرار داده شده است اینم لینک آن :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...397#post147397

----------


## zehs_sha

دپارتمان خاورمیانه‌ای شرکت سان مایکروسیستمز دهمین سالگرد تولد فناوری جاوا را در محل برگزاری نمایشگاه Gitex جشن گرفت. 

در نمایشگاه جیتکس 2005 دپارتمان خاورمیانه‌ای شرکت سان مایکروسیستمز دهمین سالگرد تولد فناوری جاوا را جشن گرفت.
در غرفه شرکت سان آخرین نسخه محصولات Java Desktop به همراه برنامه آفیس Star office سان به نمایش درآمد. 
کریس کورنیلس مدیر بخش خاورمیانه‌ای سان در این مراسم اظهار داشت: «در خاورمیانه علاقه، همکاری و رقابت عجیبی بر سر فناوری جاوا، برنامه‌نویسی با آن، آموزش و استفاده از ابزارهای منطبق با آن دیده می‌شود و به همین منظور دفتر خاورمیانه و شمال آفریقای سان (MENA) در حال حاضر به شدت مشغول توسعه فعالیت‌های خود در زمینه‌های دولت الکترونیک، بانکداری الکترونیکی، آموزش آن‌لاین با استفاده از پلتفرم جاوا در این منطقه از جهان است.»

http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1001469

----------


## zehs_sha

جاوا را چقدر می شناسیدًـ؟ 
سید هادی جمشیدیان 
جاوا یک زبان برنامه نویسی است که درسال 1994 توسط یکی از مهندسین شرکت سان (sun) به نام جیمز گوسلینگ نوشته شد، جیمز از نوشتن برنامه با C++‎ خسته شده بود و جاوا را برای رفع نیازهای خود طراحی کرد. مثل لینوکس ترودلز که لینوکس را برای استفاده خود پدید آورد. 
جیمز ابتدا نام این برنامه را oak گذاشت. ابتدا شرکت sun از توسعه oak منصرف شد ولی با پیشرفت و گسترش اینترنت و مشخص شدن قابلیت های برنامه و تطابق بعضی ویژگی های آن با نیازهای اینترنت شرکت sun پروژه oak را فعال نمود و نام جاوا را برای آن برگزید. 
نام جاوا از Jsut Another Vague Acronym گرفته شده است و دلیل آن این بود که تیم برنامه نویسان جاوا به قهوه خیلی علاقه داشتند. این موضوع در لوگوی جاوا هم مشهود است!! 
نگارش نسخه یک جاوا در سال 95 آغاز شد و در سال 97 نسخه 1/1 و در سال 98 نسخه 1/2 به بازار ارایه شد. البته تا کنون نسخه های متفاوت با قابلیت های متفاوت به بازار ارایه شده است. جاوا زبان مادر برای سیستم عامل سولاریس است، مثل بیسیک برای سیستم عامل ویندوز و زبان سی برای یونیکس. 
مهم ترین ویژگی جاوا این است که اساسا شی گراست به این معنی که توانایی استفاده مجدد و مکرر از کدهای از پیش نوشته شده را دارد. 
ویژگی دیگر جاوا این است که بر روی سیستم های مختلف کار می کند مثلا برنامه ای که شما با یک سیستم اینتل نوشته اید به راحتی روی یک سیستم مکینتاش و یونیکس اجرا می شود و این عامل اصلی موفقیت جاوا است. 
سادگی، قابل انتقال بودن، کارایی بالا، استحکام، پویایی و ایمنی بالا از دیگر قابلیت های جاوا است. 
معمول ترین برنامه هایی که با جاوا نوشته می شود Applet ها هستند. Applet برنامه ای پویا است که در یک صفحه وب اجرا می شود و برای دیدن آن به مرورگری نیاز است که جاوا را پشتیبانی کند. علاوه بر این شما می توانید با جاوا برنامه های کاربردی، چند منظوره وسطح بالا بنویسید مثل نرم افزارهای سرویس دهی شبکه یا سرویس دهنده پست الکترونیک. 
جاوا در واقع یک زبان برنامه نویسی شی گرا وبسیار قدرتمند است و تمام خصوصیت های C++‎ و C را داراست. البته خصوصیت های مشکل ساز آن مثل وراثت و اشاره گرها را کنار گذاشته است. برنامه نویسانی که با C++‎ آشنا هستند خیلی راحت و سریع می توانند جاوا را یاد بگیرند. با جاوا کد نویسی بسیار آسان تر است و کدها و کلاس ها و کتابخانه های آماده جاوا باعث می گردد نوشتن یک برنامه با جاوا از نظر تعداد خطوط و زمان لازم تقریبا یک سوم یک برنامه C++‎ است. 
.NET رقیب JAVAًـ؟ 
.NET فرمی است که به وسیله مایکروسافت برای ساخت سایت ها با قابلیت های زیاد و متفاوت ایجاد شده است به طوری که قسمتی از یک پروژه را می توان با VC++‎ و بخش دیگر را با برنامه ای دیگر نوشت و در نهایت کل آن توسط یک واسطه به نام MSIL ترجمه شده و در محیط .NET قابل اجرا است. 

J2EE (نسخه جدید JAVA) به وسیله شرکت SUN و با همکاری شرکت های IBM و HP تهیه شده است. در این قالب تنها زبانی که مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد جاوا است، و بر خلاف .NET که فقط روی محیط های سازگار با ویندوز عمل می کند، مستقل از سخت افزار است. 
بین .NET و JAVA کدام را انتخاب کنیمًـ؟ 
- قابلیت انتقال برنامه ها روی سیستم های مختلف و شعار اصلی جاوا یعنی: "یک بار بنویس و هر جا استفاده کن" (Writeonce-Run anywhere) موضوعی بسیار حایض اهمیت است که بسته به نیاز شما و نوع برنامه شما می تواند خیلی مهم باشد. 
- در محیط هایی که چند نوع سیستم سخت افزاری وجود دارد قطعا برنامه های تحت جاوا مناسب تر است ولی اگر در محیط مورد نظر شما از سیستم عامل ویندوز استفاده می شود استفاده از .NET هزینه کمتری در برخواهد داشت. 
- .NET ویژگی هایی دارد که با آن می توان سایت های جذاب و زیباتری ساخت اما در سایت های پیچیده و بزرگ و جایی که کارایی مهمتر از ظاهر است بهتر است از جاوا استفاده کنیم. 
- تصور کنید نیاز به برنامه ای دارید که در آن چیزهایی به صورت دینامیک ایجاد می شوند و پس از طی یک سری عملیات بر روی آنها از بین می روند، در این نوع برنامه ها تعقیب اشیایی که در برنامه ساخته می شوند، تخصیص و مدیریت حافظه تماما بر عهده برنامه نویس است. اما جاوا دارای یک سیستم خودکار مدیریت و پاکسازی حافظه است که بسیاری از مشکلات را آسان کرده است. 
هر تکنولوژی که ایجاد می شود؛ هر برنامه ای که مورد توجه عموم قرار می گیرد قطعا مورد توجه نفوذگران هم واقع می شود، هر سیستمی که بخواهد بماند و پیشرفت کند نیاز به ایمنی دارد و اینجاست که سدهای حفاظتی جاوا و مدل های امنیتی آن که حاصل تلاش زبردست ترین برنامه نویسان دنیاست مورد توجه قرار می گیرد. مدل چهار لایه امنیتی جاوا جلوی خیلی از اقدامات خرابکارانه و نفوذی را می گیرد، ولی هیچ سدی 100درصد غیر قابل نفوذ نیست!! 
در هر حال انتخاب بین این دو نیاز به بررسی دقیق، آینده نگری و مشخص شدن اهداف دراز مدت و میزان سرمایه گذاری شما دارد زیرا هزینه هایی که یک برنامه جاوا دربر دارد در اکثر موارد چندین برابر یک برنامه .NET خواهد بود. 
JAVA Script: 
شما که با دنیای کامپیوتر و اینترنت آشنایی دارید حتما این اسم را شنیده اید. اما اشتباه نکنید JAVA Script با جاوا فرق دارد. JAVAScript یک برنامه کاملا مستقل است که توسط شرکت SUN و شرکت NetScape ساخته شده است. جاوا هم به صورت فایل اجرایی (exe) و هم در صفحات وب قابل استفاده است. ولی JAVA Script فقط به منظور استفاده در اینترنت طراحی شده است. شما می توانید یک متن جاوا اسکریپت را در ساده ترین ویرایشگرها مثل word pad ویرایش کنید. دستورات JAVA Script درون تگ های HTML قرار گرفته و بعد درون فایلی با پسوند .htm ذخیره می شوند و در مرورگرهای وب قابل مشاهده هستند. 
خلاصه این که جاوا برنامه ای قوی و کاربردی است و ابتدا فقط مورد توجه برنامه نویسان آمریکایی بود ولی اکنون به قدری رشد کرده است که برنامه نویسان سراسر دنیا به آن اعتقاد پیدا کرده اند، اما از آنجا که جاوا ابزاری است برای برنامه های پیچیده و بزرگ که توسط تعداد معدودی از سیستم ها مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد، کمتر مورد توجه برنامه نویسان سیستم های کوچک قرار گرفته ولی با همه اینها ابزارهای بسیار قدرتمند و پیشرفته ای دارد که قابلیت های فراوانی به این زبان برنامه نویسی داده است.

سان به بازاری گسترده می اندیشد 
جاوا 2 ؛ آخرین تلاش برای بقا 
13 سال قبل, 13 نفر از کارمندان سان میکروسیستم برای انجام پروژه پر تشویشی با عنوان “موج جدید پردازش کامپوتری“ پرداختند. 
این مشکل از گذشته وجود داشت اما تنها دستاورد این تیم, جوابگویی به این سوال بود که چگونه نیازهای نوین پردازش اطلاعات برطرف می شود. 5 سال طول کشید وافکار ونظرات و پیشنهادات فراوانی مطرح شد تا فناوری جاوا به جهانیان شناسانده شود. جاوا اولین فضایی است که امکان برنامه نویسی قدرتمند تجاری را ایجاد کرد. 
جاوا به صورت یک فناوری نوپا وارد بازار شد و بعدها در اینترنت ریشه گرفت. این روزها نام HotJava کمتر به گوش می خورد. این محصول اولین مرورگری بود که Applet ها را پشتیبانی می کرد. Applet ها برنامه های کوچکی بودند که در بروزر ذخیره می شدند و قادر بودند صفحات HTML ثابت را به کاربردهایی جالب همچون بازی های شطرنج دوسویه, چت روم های چند نفری و حتی کاربردهایی در تجارت سهام تبدیل کنند. 

توانایی های بالقوه جاوا با نیازهای روز اینترنت همخوانی پیدا کرد و به سرعت به صورت زبان بالفعل اینترنت و محاسبات تجاری درآمد. جاوا به سرعت گسترش یافت و طریقه محاسبات و همچنین استفاده از اینترنت را تغییر داد, به طوری که وقتی شما به صورت آنلاین کتابی می خرید یا سهامی را به فروش می رسانید در حال استفاده از جاوا هستید. 
حال پس از گذشت 8 سال فعالیت جاوا,این سوال مطرح می شود که جاوا چگونه می تواند بر موج جدید محاسبات پردازش تاثیر گذار باشدًـ؟ 
دیدگاه های مختلفی دراین زمینه وجود دارد ولی مهم ترین آنها این است که جاوا اگر می خواهد نقش خود, یعنی افزایش کاربرد کامپیوتر را حفظ کند باید از پیچیدگی خود بکاهد. یکی از کلیدهای موفقیت جاوا نسخه تجاری جاوا 2 است که با نام J2EE شناخته شده است. 
J2EE بسیار قدرتمند است و توانایی های زیادی دارد ولی همانطور که می دانیم با افزایش قدرت پیچیدگی ها نیز افزایش می یابد. اما جاوا برای این که با سازگاری بیشتری در هنگام اجرا کار کند و قدرت خود را نیز حفظ کند باید ساده تر باشد. 
“جاوا“ 2 یا به این مساله توجه خواهد داشت و نقش خود را درمحاسبات حفظ خواهد کرد و یا به دلیل کاربردی نبودن به دست فراموشی سپرده می شود. اما امیدواری بسیاری وجود دارد که جاوا 2 موفق عمل کند, چون سرمایه ها و افکار زیادی آن را پشتیبانی می کنند. اما برای نیل به این هدف باید قادر به حل دو مساله باشد. 
جاوا 2 هنوز هم به طوری باور نکردنی پیچیده مانده است طوری که تنها برای افراد ماهر و نیروهای متخصص قابل استفاده است. 
با توجه به یک نیاز جهانی برای کاهش قیمت ها و شرح حال به روز و جدید سازندگان فناوری اطلاعات پیچیدگی می تواند عاملی نابود کننده باشد. جاوا 2 باید با حفظ استانداردهای خود و توجه به نیازهای مشتریان و در صدر قرار گرفتن درعرصه های رقابتی روند تجاری شدن خود را تسریع کند. 
همان طورکه ساده تر کردن Visual Basic کاربرد ویندوز را افزایش داد, جاوا 2 نیز باید میانه رو باشد و با کاهش پیچیدگی از حالت اختصاص یافتن به *نخبگان* خارج شود. 
کاهش پیچیدگی جاوا2, آن را در سطح وسیعی قابل فهم و کاربردی می کند ضمن آن که در وقت کاربران هم صرفه جویی می شود وباعث استفاده بهینه از توانایی های آن می شود. علاوه بر آن در زمینه تجاری نیز به مقدار قابل توجهی در هزینه و وقت صرفه جویی می شود. 
دومین مساله میزان سرعتی است که نوآوری جاوا 2 در اختیار مشتریان خود می گذارد. میزان سادگی جاوا2 شاید چندان اهمیت نداشته باشد اما در مقابل برای اینکه جاوا2 در عرصه بازار هم حضور یابد باید سرعت خود را به حد ایده آل و مناسب برساند. 
افرادی هستند که شاید به کیفیت اهمیت چندانی ندهند ولی به سرعت آنها نیاز باشد بنابر این در اینجا سرعت مهمترین مساله خواهد بود. 
جاوا2 هنوز هم می تواند پیشتاز باشد ولی باید در دستورالعمل های خود تغییراتی را ایجاد کند. متخصصان حرفه ای جاوا (JCP) در میدان رقبا در صدر قرار دارند و برای جذب مشتری بیشتر فناوری های خود را قبل از ورود به بازار استاندارد می کنند. 
این تغییرات یکی دوسال به طول خواهد انجامید و در حال حاضر با رشد نیازهای مشتریان, فروشندگان ناچاربه عرضه فناوری هایی هستند که صورت تجاری داشته باشد اما در حقیقت این فناوری ها باید قبل از عرضه, موارد مربوط به استاندارد در آنها اعمال شود. درحال حاضرweb فناوری هایی را عرضه می کند که در سطح وسیعی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد و توسط world wide web consortium استاندارد می شود یعنی این فناوری ها اول در بازار عرضه می شود و بعد عمل استاندارد سازی بر آنها اعمال می شود. 

جاوا2 با استانداردی که مورد نیاز مشتری است و با سرعتی بالاتر از انواع قبلی عرضه می شود به طوری که اگر این فناوری نبود باید مرتب مراحل نوآوری, اجرا, استاندارد مورد توجه قرار می گرفت. 
جاوا 2 از انواع موفق فناوری های عرضه شده در طول این هشت سال است و ما همچنان به سرمایه گذاری در کاهش پیچیدگی و سرعت نوآوری و استانداردسازی آن ادامه خواهیم داد تا در هشت سال آینده نیز به شکلی موفق عمل کنیم. 
منابع :http://www.ictnews.ir/news/4885.aspx
http://www.ictnews.ir/news/5153.aspx

----------


## WarDog

سلام و با تشکر
حرفی از سرعت شد :D
سوال من اینه که سرعت جاوا در برنامه های کاربردی  بیشتره یا .Net و همینطور کدوم سرعت بیشتری در برنامه های تحت وب دارن ؟
بهرحا تبدیل به بایت کد و JVM ....
و در نهایت سرعت جاوا نسبت به C++‎ در کاربرد هوش مصنوعی چطوره ؟
با تشکر

----------


## zehs_sha

> و در نهایت سرعت جاوا نسبت به C++‎ در کاربرد هوش مصنوعی چطوره ؟


قدرت C++‎ جهت نوشتن برنامه های سیستمی و سیستم عامل ها بی نظیر و بدون رقیب جهت هوش مصنوعی هم lisp , prolog .... و غیره 
قدرت جاوا در  برنامه های سازمان مقیاس بی نظیر و بی رقیب و شما می توانید راجب مقایسه دات نت و جاوا به قسمت j2ee ,و مرور مقاله رجوع فرمائید.

----------


## aakh1361

سلام
 جان با اجازه شما مقاله را به PDF تبدیل کردم zehs_sha
می تونید از قسمت مقالات دریافت کنید
راستی این مقاله رو خودتون نوشتید ؟

----------


## minairani

می خواستم بدونم بازار کار برای جاوا بهتره با vb.net چه در ایران یا خارج از ایران
با تشکر

----------


## WarDog

در ایران vb6 هم زیاده

----------


## zehs_sha

آینده همینجاست! سیستم مدیریت پارک اتومبیل خودکار (8D AMPS) که توسط شرکت 8D توسعه یافته است یکی از پیشرفته ترین سیستم های مدیریت پارکومتر است.
این سیستم، پارکومترها را به دستگاه هایی قابل برنامه ریزی و بی‌سیم تبدیل میکند. در مونترال پارکومترهای قدیمی در حال جایگزین شدن با پارکمترهای جدید هستند. در ضمن این پارکومترها انرژی خود را از باتری خورشیدی خود دریافت میکنند. رانندگان میتوانند از هر دستگاه پارکومتر (ترمینال) پول پارکینگ خود را از طریق شبکیه بی‌سیمی که بین همه دستگاه ها برقرار است، پرداخت کرده یا آن را دوباره شارژ کنند. پارکبان‌ها نیز میتوانند با استفاده از PDA های خود چک کنند که کدام اتومبیل پول پارک خود را داده است و کدام اتومیبیل از قانون تخطی کرده است.
لازم به ذکر است که این طرح برنده Duke’s Choice Awards 2004 شده است.

منبع 
http://java.schoolnet.ir/

----------


## zehs_sha

جاوا یک زبان برنامه نویسی است که در اوایل دهه 90 توسط Java Soft ، بخش نرم افزاری شرکت Sun توسعه داده شد . هدف آن بود که جاوا زبانی ساده ، قوی و همه منظوره باشد . جاوا تمام جنبه های مثبت C و ++C را در خود دارد ، و آن چیزهایی که برنامه نویسان ++C از آن نفرت داشته اند ( مانند وراثت چند گانه ، تحریف اپراتورها و اشاره گرها ) را به کناری گذاشته است . 
مهمترین ویژگیهای جاوا این است که اساساً شیء گرا است . اولین ادعای OOP توانایی استفاده مجدد از کد است : چیزی که ++C با تمام ادعاهایش هرگز نتوانست بدان دست یابد . اما در اولین قدم خواهید دید جاوا در این زمینه تا چه حد اندازه صحت دارد . تصورش را بکنید که با صرف کمی وقت بتوانید برنامه ای بنویسید که در سیستم های ویندوز ، یونیکس
و مکینتاش براحتی اجرا شود . همین که یک شرکت نرم افزاری بتواند برای تمام پلاتفرم های موجود در آن واحد پروژه ای را تولید کند ( و مقادیر عظیمی پول صرفه جویی کند ) خود می تواند بهترین دلیل اقبال جاوا باشد و امروز دیگر همه ( و نه فقط شرکتهای نرم افزاری ) به سمت جاوا کشیده شده اند . با این ویژگی ( استقلال از پلاتفرم ) یک برنامه نویس می تواند برای سیستمی برنامه بنویسد که هرگز با آن کار نکرده است . این ویژگی اصلی ترین علت توفیق جاوا در اینترنت است . اینترنت شبکه پیچیده ای است از میلیونها کامپیوتر مختلف در سراسر دنیا ، و مقاومت در مقابل این وسوسه که بتواند برنامه ای بنویسد که روی تمام این سیستم های متفاوت و نا متجانس اجرا شود چندان ساده نیست . 
جاوا یک زبان بسیار ساده است چون شما را وادار نمی کند تا در محیط جدید ( و نا آشنایی ) کار کنید و این برای کسانی که اطلاعات فنی ناچیزی درباره کامپیوتر دارند بسیار مهم است . ساختار زبان جاوا در نگاه اول بسیار شبیه C و ++C است و این به هیچ وجه تصادفی نیست . C زبانی است ساخت یافته و ++C زبانیست شیء گرا و مهمتر از همه قسمت اعظم برنامه نویسان دنیا از آنها استفاده می کنند از سوی دیگر این شباهت حرکت به طرف جاوا را برای این قبیل افراد ساده خواهد کرد بنابراین طراحان جاوا برای اجتناب از دوباره کاری از زبانهای C و ++C بعنوان مدل استفاده کردند . 
جاوا با دور انداختن اشاره گرها و بر دوش کشیدن بار مدیریت حافظه ، برنامه نویسان C و++C را برای همیشه از این کابوس ها رهایی بخشیده است . علاه بر آن چون جاوا زبانی برای اینترنت است ، از ایمنی و حفاظت ذاتی بالایی برخوردار است . طراحان جاوا از ابتدا یک محیط برنامه نویسی امن را مد نظر داشته اند . مسئله حفاظت سیستم ها رابطه تنگاتنگی با اشاره گرها دارد . اکثر مهاجمان برای ورود غیر قانونی به سیستم های دیگران از این اشاره گرها استفاده می کنند و جاوا با حذف اشاره گرها این راه را سد کرده است .
منبع: برنامه نویسی با جاوا - جن ال هارینگتون  www.ostadonline.com

----------


## Satan23

منم عاشق جاوا

----------


## zehs_sha

جایگاه جاوا:
جاوا تکنولوژی است که در دهه گذشته برای تقویت Digital cable TV ساخته شد، تفکری که از زمان خود جلوتر بود اما هم اکنون جای ثابتی درتقویت این صنعت دارد.
جاوایی که امروز 10 ساله است، دستخوش تغییرات بسیار شده و بهبود یافته است.

JamesGosling پدرجاوا میگوید:" من هر روز در مورد استفاده های جدید از تکنولوژی جاوا خبرهایی می شنوم، امروز یکی از آنها در صنعت Digital cable TV است. چنانچه به عقب برگردیم می بینیم که جاوا چقدر خوب و زیبا جواب داده است. برای من جالب است که بدانم جاوا در آینده در چه زمینه ای ظاهر خواهد شد."

----------


## zehs_sha

لینک مستقیم به صفحه :
http://www.java.com/en/everywhere/

----------

